# The Trio



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

The pups having some breakfast. Pandora and Showa having a chicken quarter, Brady having a turkey neck. :biggrin:


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

3 gorgeous doggies! So cute how they're lined up scarfing away!

Richelle


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

That is a wonderful picture!!! I love how they are all lined up and enjoying their breakfast :wink:

Pandora sure does fit in well! She is going to be a big girl!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Great picture! :biggrin: They all look so happy!


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

That is a GORGEOUS picture!!! XDDD​


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

And now they are famous :wink:

The Trio | Prey Model Raw


----------



## Nani (Apr 14, 2010)

Great pics! Love your trio!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That's such a neat picture!! They look like a wonderful trio.

I wonder how long is is before you join us in the four dogs club. lol. (perhaps by then, natalie, jon, and I will be in the 5 dog club)


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> (perhaps by then, natalie, jon, and I will be in the 5 dog club)


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

What great looking dogs. Love the coats on all of them!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

jdatwood said:


>


He just doesn't want anyone to know that he is always looking :wink: :tongue:


----------



## sal101011 (Jan 17, 2010)

beautiful! they must be trained well too! coats look great! and it looks like they get along great since they seem to be well focused on the food hehe i bet 2 seconds later your GSD was done with the chicken necks haha


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

That's a neat picture. You've obviously done a great job with Panda (or panties!) as its only been a few days yet she looks like she's been part of your pack forever.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> And now they are famous
> 
> The Trio | Prey Model Raw


That is so awesome!!!! :biggrin:



CorgiPaws said:


> I wonder how long is is before you join us in the four dogs club. lol. (perhaps by then, natalie, jon, and I will be in the 5 dog club)


Maybe one day. My motto is that you should never have more dogs than you have arms. :biggrin: If you guys are wanting a fifth you'd better get to adding more arms. LOL



sal101011 said:


> beautiful! they must be trained well too! coats look great! and it looks like they get along great since they seem to be well focused on the food hehe i bet 2 seconds later your GSD was done with the chicken necks haha


Mostly trained...the GSD is a work in progress. They do get along pretty well. Pandora (GSD) obsesses over Brady (Boston Terrier). She's constantly bugging him to play or wrestle...poor guy's always looking like he's being tortured. :tongue: Also, I think 2 seconds for her to be done is an understatement. I think it was more like one. :biggrin:


----------

